# Origin Account mit 18 Spielen



## shooot3r (21. Dezember 2011)

*.......... gelöscht, da Origin Accounts auch nicht verkauft werden dürfen. 


*


----------



## shooot3r (22. Dezember 2011)

Preis: 109 Euro inkl. dvds für medal of hornor und dead space 2

mfg


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Dezember 2011)

4. *Verwendung und Ablauf der Inhalte und Berechtigungen/Allgemeine Lizenzbeschränkungen *

EA  erteilt Ihnen eine persönliche, beschränkte, nicht exklusive Lizenz, um  die Inhalte und Berechtigungen nur für Ihre persönlichen, privaten,  nichtkommerziellen, nicht übertragbaren und beschränkten Zwecke zu  nutzen, die hier dargelegt wurden oder einer beliebigen Dokumentation  und/oder Vereinbarung zu den EA-Diensten entsprechen. Alle Inhalte und  Berechtigungen sowie jedes andere Recht am geistigen Eigentum der  EA-Dienste sowie die Produkte und Dienstleistungen, die von EA-Diensten  angeboten werden, sind Eigentum von EA oder dritter Lizenzgeber und  werden durch US-amerikanisches und internationales Copyright, die  Handelsaufmachung, Markenrechte, internationale Konventionen und andere  Rechte zum Schutz geistigen Eigentums und damit verbundene  Eigentumsrechte geschützt. Es ist Ihnen untersagt, Inhalte und/oder  Berechtigungen der EA-Dienste zu kopieren oder herunterzuladen, wenn Sie  dazu keine Befugnis haben. *Des Weiteren  ist es Ihnen untersagt, ohne ausdrückliche Befugnis Inhalte oder  Berechtigungen der EA-Dienste zu vertreiben, öffentlich zu zeigen oder  darzubieten, zu verkaufen, zu übermitteln, weiterzugeben, zu  veröffentlichen, zu editieren, zu kopieren, zu vermieten, zu  dekompilieren, zurückzuentwickeln oder zu disassemblieren.*  Außerdem ist es Ihnen ohne ausdrückliche Befugnis untersagt, Dritten  eine Unterlizenz für diese Inhalte oder Berechtigungen zu erteilen oder  abgeleitete Werke von ihnen zu erschaffen. Jegliche gewerbliche Nutzung  ist untersagt. Sie erklären sich damit einverstanden, Hinweise auf  Urheberrechte, Patente, Warenzeichen und andere geistige Eigentumsrechte  nicht von Inhalten zu entfernen, zu verschleiern oder zu verändern.  Ihre Rechte unterliegen der Einhaltung dieser Nutzungsbedingungen und  der Einhaltung aller anderen Vereinbarungen, die zwischen Ihnen und den  EA-Diensten, die sie nutzen, getroffen wurden.


----------



## shooot3r (22. Dezember 2011)

closed


----------



## Crysisheld (26. Dezember 2011)

@Louis 

Danke für das posten der Lizenzbestimmungen - hatte keine Lust mich durch die Origin EULA zu wühlen


----------

